# System do not detect CD Rom?

## pmam

My Toshiba laptop (1135-S1553) do not detect CD Rom Drive - 

and dont know what driver need to add to kernel.

I dont see it in lspci, but maybe I miss it: 

```
lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff00

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff00

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff00

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff00

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff00

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff00

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff00

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff00

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Satellite 2430

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff00

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff00

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff00

   Kernel driver in use: snd_intel8x0

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0001

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8100/8101L/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff00

   Kernel driver in use: 8139too

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933/711E1 CardBus/SmartCardBus Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff00

   Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus

02:04.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933/711E1 CardBus/SmartCardBus Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff00

   Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pmam,

```
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff00

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix 
```

Thats the hard bit, but the hard drive uses that too.

You need <*> SCSI CDROM support to read CDROMs and <*> SCSI generic support, to be able to write.

You may need [ ]   Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM). Thats really for old strang almost but not quite SCSI interfaces that used to be around years ago.

Your cdrom will appear as /dev/sr0

I've shown those options as built in but modules will work too.

----------

## pmam

NeddySeagoon,

 *Quote:*   

> You need <*> SCSI CDROM support to read CDROMs and <*> SCSI generic support, to be able to write.
> 
> You may need [ ] Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM). 

 

I already have all these options built in kernel. May be CD Rom has a failure (long time did not use it) or still something is missing in kernel? 

 *Quote:*   

> Your cdrom will appear as /dev/sr0 

 

Where or How suppose to see it? 

BTW: In general - Please advise when to configure an option as a built in and when as a module?

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pmam,

```
ls /dev/s*
```

 /dev/sr0

Build into the kernel things you need for booting or devices you use often.

Build devices that need firmware as modules if you can onterwise the firmware must be in the kernel too.

Build as modules things you rarely use or drivers for new toys :)

The new things may need module parameters to make them work. Further, you may need to use some trial and error. Thats easier with modules.

----------

## pmam

NeddySeagoon,

Thats what I get:

```
ls /dev/s*

/dev/sda   /dev/sda2  /dev/sda4  /dev/sequencer   /dev/sg0       /dev/stderr  /dev/stdout

/dev/sda1  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda5  /dev/sequencer2  /dev/snapshot  /dev/stdin

/dev/shm:

/dev/snd:

by-path  controlC0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D1c  pcmC0D2c  pcmC0D3c  pcmC0D4p  seq  timer
```

----------

## pmam

If I do not see /dev/sr0 - Is it mean probably hardware failure of CD ROM drive?

----------

## pmam

NeddySeagoon,

Now I can see /dev/sr0 as you can see below - 

I changed BIOS: IDE... 'BOTH' indstead of 'PRIMARY'.

But how to access this CD ROM?

```
ls /dev/s*

/dev/sda   /dev/sda2  /dev/sda4  /dev/sequencer   /dev/sg0  /dev/snapshot  /dev/stderr  /dev/stdout

/dev/sda1  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda5  /dev/sequencer2  /dev/sg1  /dev/sr0       /dev/stdin

/dev/shm:

/dev/snd:

by-path  controlC0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D1c  pcmC0D2c  pcmC0D3c  pcmC0D4p  seq  timer
```

----------

## xaviermiller

What do you mean "access this CDROM" ?

Do you have any multimedia player ? and activated the cdrom or dvd USE flags (+ flags to use specific audio/video CODECS).

If it is to load data, ensure you have enabled support for ISO-9660 and UDF formats in the kernel. Then you will be able to mount the data disks.

----------

## pmam

xaviermiller,

 *Quote:*   

> UDF formats in the kernel.

 

That was missing and I added, but still can not load data from cdrom.

Here /etc/fstab and mount outputs -

I do not see mounting of cdrom - please advise what is missing? 

Hope the cdrom  dont have hardware failure...

BTW: Dont remember what devpts stands for?

Thanks

```
/dev/sda2              /boot           ext4            defaults,noatime  0 2

/dev/sda4              /               ext4            noatime           0 1

/dev/sda3              none            swap            sw                0 0

/dev/sda5              /               ext4            noatime           0 2

/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro            0 0

devpts         /dev/pts   devpts      rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620   0 0
```

```
mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/sda4 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,data=ordered)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nodev,relatime,size=49076k,mode=755)

dev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=61261,mode=755)

mqueue on /dev/mqueue type mqueue (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

cgroup_root on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

openrc on /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc)

cpuset on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset)

cpu on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpu)

cpuacct on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct)

freezer on /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,freezer)

/dev/sda2 on /boot type ext4 (rw,noatime)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid)

selinuxfs on /sys/fs/selinux type selinuxfs (rw)

rpc_pipefs on /var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs type rpc_pipefs (rw)

nfsd on /proc/fs/nfsd type nfsd (rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid)
```

----------

## xaviermiller

replace /dev/cdrom by /dev/sr0

----------

## pmam

xaviermiller,

 *Quote:*   

> replace /dev/cdrom by /dev/sr0

 

I have done it but still same output:

```
mount -v /dev/sr0

mount: mount point /mnt/cdrom does not exist
```

```
 mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/sda4 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,data=ordered)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nodev,relatime,size=49076k,mode=755)

dev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=61261,mode=755)

mqueue on /dev/mqueue type mqueue (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

cgroup_root on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

openrc on /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc)

cpuset on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset)

cpu on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpu)

cpuacct on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct)

freezer on /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,freezer)

/dev/sda2 on /boot type ext4 (rw,noatime)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid)

selinuxfs on /sys/fs/selinux type selinuxfs (rw)

rpc_pipefs on /var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs type rpc_pipefs (rw)

nfsd on /proc/fs/nfsd type nfsd (rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid)
```

----------

## xaviermiller

 *pmam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mount -v /dev/sr0
> 
> ...

 

Simply read that... and ... create /mnt/cdrom

----------

## pmam

I have done this:

```
mkdir /mnt/cdrom
```

But now get this message:

```
mount -v /dev/sr0

mount: /dev/sr0: can't read superblock
```

----------

## bammbamm808

Mount needs to know where to mount the device. You could do this, but not necessary since proper fstab line exists:

```
mount -v /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom
```

So simply try this:

```
mount -v /mnt/cdrom
```

----------

## pmam

bammbamm808,

```
mount -v /mnt/cdrom

mount: /dev/sr0: can't read superblock
```

I am afraid the cdrom drive itself is not ok...

----------

## xaviermiller

What is the output of dmesg ?

----------

## pmam

xaviermiller,

I found this in dmesg:

```
 0.919907] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TEAC     DW-224E          F.0A PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.943140] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    0.945493] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    0.948147] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    0.948459] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
```

Please advise!

----------

## xaviermiller

try to mount /dev/sg1

----------

## NeddySeagoon

xaviermiller,

sg1 is the controlling character device, used for sending commands to the drive to read/write disks with no filesystem.

pmam,

There are three possibilities.

The CDROM drive has failed

The CD you are testing with has a problem.

The kernel is missing iso9660 suppert or its not loaded.

The CD you are testing with has a problem can be further bpoken down.

Its a CDR that is not compatible with the drive.

Its a DVD not a CD :)

Its a CDDA (music CD), so it does not contain a filesystem at all, so it can't be mounted.

Find a pressed (silver) data CD to test with. 

Add your normal user to the cdrom group.

----------

